# Got a bird 4/21/09



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

I got this guy in Trumbull County 8:15am yesterday morning. 23# & 9" beard

he never gobbled once and I didn't hear any other birds all morning.

I caught him sneaking into my decoy and made a clean kill at about 25yds.

It pays to stay sharp even when there's no gobbling going on.

You never know who's out there sneaking around and listening to your calls!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

congrats nice bird


----------



## wdrcvr88 (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice bird, lots of birds down there.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

congrats, great bird


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Went out for the first time this year and walked out of the woods with a 14lb jake at 8:00 am. Made a few calls at 7:45 and then he came in gobbling by 8:00 . Now that was too easy . Let's see how the rest of the season goes for getting a bigger gobbler.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Great bird man I am going to give it a try thirs hope to have a little luck to I will post If I do thanks for the pic


----------

